# Is it possible for your thyroid to grow back? Really need some help!!



## nycthyroid

I was diagnosed with grave's disease when I was 16 years old. After being on and off Tapazole for four years, my doctors recommended RAI . It took a couple years to get my thyroid regulated after that, but since then, I have been on basically the same dose of synthroid for five or six years.

But this year, I started feeling like my thryoid was hyperactive again. I've been shaky, not sleeping, and feeling very anxious. When I went to my doctor, my thyroid levels were way off and he started reducing my thyroid hormone--over a few months we went from 125mg of synthroid to 50mg.

The weird thing is that every time my doctor reduces my medicine, I feel good for about two weeks and then I start getting hyperthryoidism symptoms again...I can't sleep at night, I feel shakey, I can't calm myself down. Lately, I've been exercising 6 times a week because it's the only way I can burn off the extra energy I have.

I've been taking 50mg of synthroid every day now for two weeks and I was feeling fine for a while, but my hypo symptoms are back again. My thyroid levels are within normal range, so I don't understand what's happening.

My doctor doesn't know what's going on either. Is it possible that my thyroid has grown back and that I have grave's disease on top of that?

Has anyone heard of this happening? Or have any thoughts about something else that may be making me feel this way? I feel soooo terrible and no one seems to be able to help me. Any advice would be appreciated....


----------



## Andros

nycthyroid said:


> I was diagnosed with grave's disease when I was 16 years old. After being on and off Tapazole for four years, my doctors recommended RAI . It took a couple years to get my thyroid regulated after that, but since then, I have been on basically the same dose of synthroid for five or six years.
> 
> But this year, I started feeling like my thryoid was hyperactive again. I've been shaky, not sleeping, and feeling very anxious. When I went to my doctor, my thyroid levels were way off and he started reducing my thyroid hormone--over a few months we went from 125mg of synthroid to 50mg.
> 
> The weird thing is that every time my doctor reduces my medicine, I feel good for about two weeks and then I start getting hyperthryoidism symptoms again...I can't sleep at night, I feel shakey, I can't calm myself down. Lately, I've been exercising 6 times a week because it's the only way I can burn off the extra energy I have.
> 
> I've been taking 50mg of synthroid every day now for two weeks and I was feeling fine for a while, but my hypo symptoms are back again. My thyroid levels are within normal range, so I don't understand what's happening.
> 
> My doctor doesn't know what's going on either. Is it possible that my thyroid has grown back and that I have grave's disease on top of that?
> 
> Has anyone heard of this happening? Or have any thoughts about something else that may be making me feel this way? I feel soooo terrible and no one seems to be able to help me. Any advice would be appreciated....


Hi and welcome. Yes, thyroid tissue grows back. Thyroid tissue also attaches to other bodily organs (ectopic.)

Put thyroid regrowth in your search engine; you will turn up a lot of articles.

Graves' Disease as per Dr. Robert Graves is when the patient clinically presents with exophthalmos, goiter, thyrotoxicosis and pretibial edema.


----------



## GD Women

Yes, it is happening to me for 13 years now. I went from 112 to just starting 75. I don't know what is going on either so don't know what to tell you except you are not the only one nor are you weired or different.

One thing for both of us and for many as well, including hypos and in surgery; we still have a partial functioning thyroid. Our thyroid produces approx 200 mcg to 300 mcg. of FT4 per gram of gland daily. So unless or until, we reach med. dose of 200/300 mcg., depending on variables (weight, age, gender, etc.), we still have a function thyroid. How much depend on the med dose we are presently on. Example if taking 100 mcg then there is half thyroid function. half of 200 = 100 = 1/2 function or if taking 150 mcg. then there is half thyroid function. half of 300 = 150 = 1/2 thyroid function. And so forth.

With you taking 50 so your thyroid has 3/4 function. I am taking 75 so my thyroid still has between 1/2 and 3/4 function.

My ideal would be to get all the way down and off thyroid meds. all together and stay there without another RAI treatment.

As long as we have even a small portion of a functioning thyroid, we will be presented with symptoms. My best solution for me is to stop what I am doing, sit in a chair, watch TV and relax the rest of the day or days. Anxiety med. also helps me to calm down and relax, and, sleep at night as well.

~~~~~~

It is easy to get a thousand prescriptions but hard to get one single remedy. ~Chinese Proverb


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee

I also wonder if your doctor definitely ruled out Hashimoto's thyroditis. You need to have the antibody tests (TPO and TPab, I think). My daughter also had a similar treatment at approximately the same age, just without as much methimazole. Now she is going through major psychological crises. A recent doctor confirmed that thyroid levels were off and a new doctor will explain more about Hashimoto's and what is going on with significant thyroid tissue at an appt. next Tuesday. The doc will confirm, but I suspect a condition technically known as thyrotoxicosis (which some people and docs also refer to as hashitoxicosis). Research these terms and see if there is anything that matches your symptoms that you can bring up with your doc. It really is a terrible thing to be young and have all of this happening to you. I wish you well as you and your doctor try to get a handle on your symptoms.


----------

